# Upload während Steamdownload



## m3ntry (16. Dezember 2012)

*Upload während Steamdownload*

Hi,
heute wollte ich mal wieder CoD6 installieren und mir ist während dem Download aufgefallen, dass Steam auch irgendetwas hochlädt (~30-40kb/s).
Pausiere ich den Download geht mein Upload auch wieder auf 0.
Hat jemand ne Idee, was das ist?


Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## fear.de (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Ganz einfach weil du beim Download, die Datein bestätigst -> Upload -> Daten zum Server schicken!
Wenn ich mit meiner 100Mbit/s Leitung full sauge @ 12,5MB/s, habe ich ca. einen 3Mbit/s upload.

Das ist ganz normal, ohne Upload kein Download, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Wobei es wenns nur das ist schon sehr seltsam wäre, denn zur Bestätigung des Downloads würde eine CRC Prüfsumme ausreichen - und die hat nichtmal 1 KB.


----------



## fear.de (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Ich find leider keine guten Erklärungen, fakt ist trotzdem dass das nicht stimmt was du sagst, Stichwort: ACK (Signal)
Das Verhältniss zum DL ist meist 1:4 zum UL. Deswegen sag ich ja, wenn ich mit full sauge habe ich über 300KB/s Upload, sowas ist ganz normal.

Aber wie gesagt leider finde ich nichts genaues darüber nur das was ich gelernt habe und täglich beobachten kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Wenn Steam wirklich DAS verwenden sollte hast du Recht - würde ich aber für ziemlichen Schwachsinn halten...

Die ACK Methode wird eher bei sehr wichtigen Transaktionen (Banking, Firmenstandleitungen usw.) genutzt und wäre, da das System bedeutend mehr Hardware voraussetzt als ein simpler CRC Check, für ein Spieleportal völlig überdimensioniert. Bei Steam ists doch kein Problem, wenn man eine 100MB Datei falsch übertragen wurde den Download einfach zu wiederholen. ACK hätte nur den Vorteil, dass eine falsche Datei nicht erst auffallen würde wenn die 100MB schon drüben sind sondern schon vorher.

Ausschließen will ichs nicht aber ein solches Profisystem einzusetzen um die Übertragung von _Spieldateien_ 100% sicher zu machen (statt 99% mit der kostenlosen CRC Methode) halte ich für ganz schön gewagt. 


Nebenbei hätten da bestimmte Leute die A-Karte, denn es gibt auch Verbindungen, die sehr hohe DL-Raten erlauben aber nur minimalen Upload haben. Ich kann beispielsweise auch bei meiner billig-Leitung an guten Tagen 400 KB/s runterladen aber nie mehr als etwa 20KB/s hoch. Nach deiner Theorie dürfte ich beim 1:4 verhältnis also immer nur rund 100 KB/s bei Steam laden können, dem ist aber nicht so - Steam schafft auch 400 KB/s bei mir wenn meine Leitung es mal mitmacht.


----------



## m3ntry (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Hm.. 
Also so im Nachhinein kann ich noch sagen, dass dieser "Upload" mit der Downloadrate geschwankt ist. Also wenn die Downloadrate runter ging, ging auch verhältnismäßig der Upload runter.
Bei Downloads aus anderen Quellen hab ich das eigentlich noch nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Ich denke schon, dass Steam sehr sicher ist und keine persönlichen Daten sendet!


----------



## Shona (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass Steam sehr sicher ist und keine persönlichen Daten sendet!


 Kennst du die Datenschutzrechtlinie von Valve nicht?  Ich glaube du willst gar nicht wissen was Valve alles sammelt und damit macht 

@TE
Vielleicht hilft dir das What does Steam upload from my computer?

Ansonsten weiss es keiner was Steam da sendet, du könntest höchstens im Steam Support nachfragen aber ob du eine Antwort bekommst bezweifle ich


----------



## m3ntry (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Hm.. werde ich mir mal durchlesen. 
Ich war nur etwas naja "beunruhigt", da es früher manchmal diese Fragen nach automatischer Suche nach "Installierter Software und Hardware zur Erstellung von online Statistiken (oder so ähnlich)" gab.
Dachte schon, dass das jetzt ohne Bestätigung durchgeführt wird.
Meiner Meinung nach geht Steam eigentlich nichts an, was ich sonst auf meinem Computer habe.


----------



## Shona (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*



m3ntry schrieb:


> Hm.. werde ich mir mal durchlesen.
> Ich war nur etwas naja "beunruhigt", da es früher manchmal diese Fragen nach automatischer Suche nach "Installierter Software und Hardware zur Erstellung von online Statistiken (oder so ähnlich)" gab.
> Dachte schon, dass das jetzt ohne Bestätigung durchgeführt wird.
> Meiner Meinung nach geht Steam eigentlich nichts an, was ich sonst auf meinem Computer habe.


meinst du die Umfrage dafür Steam Hardware & Software Survey ? Die gibt es immer noch aber man wird gefragt  ist aber trotzdem interessant das zu lesen vor allem das 100% der Steam User Steam nutzen


----------



## Jargendas (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Also auch, wenn der Thread schon fast 4 Jahre alt ist und ich mich sehr albern verhalte, darauf noch zu antworten muss ich es trotzdem einfach tun.  
Vielleicht ließt den ja irgendwann mal doch noch jemand - ich hab ihn auch über Google gefunden - und freut sich dann.
Das oben ist nämlich ziemlich katastrophal falsch.

Der Punkt ist, dass eine Datei ja nicht direkt als ganzes von Punkt zu Punkt übertragen wird, sondern zunächst in Datenpakete unterteilt wird, die dann einzeln und teilweise über verschiedene Wege über das Internet verschickt werden. Jedes Paket enthält übrigens auch Paritätsbits (ähnlich wie eine Checksumme), die die Fehlererkennung und -korrektur gewährleistet.
Nun kann es im Internet mal passieren, dass ein Server schlampt, ausfällt, eine Datenleitung unzuverlässig ist oder was auch immer - mit der Folge, dass das Paket verloren geht.

Nun gibt es im Internet zwei Protokolle, die dieses Problem behandeln sollen, auf denen im Prinzip alles andere (HTTP, IMAP, FTP, ...) basiert. 
Zunächst ist da UDP. UDP gewährleistet nicht, dass die Pakete ankommen, nur, dass sie verschickt werden.  Verwendet wird das zum Beispiel bei Internet-Telefonie und Multiplayer-Onlinespiele, da die Daten, die nicht korrekt übertragen wurden, nicht mehr relevant sind, wenn das auffällt. Daher kommen die kleinen Ruckler und Aussetzer, die auch gleich erklären, warum das Protokoll nicht für Datei-Downloads taugt, da würde ja dann die hälfte Fehlen.

Das Protokoll, das wesentlich häufiger verwendet wird, ist TCP. TCP gewährleistet, dass alle gesendeten Pakete auch korrekt beim Empfänger ankommen. Dazu muss der Empfänger dem Sender aber natürlich mitteilen, dass er ein Paket korrekt empfangen hat und welche ihm noch fehlen, damit die Pakete erneut gesendet werden können. Hier kommen die ACKs ins Spiel, die genau diese Aufgabe übernehmen. Da sie vom Empfänger zum Sender "fließen", werden sie vom Benutzer als Upload wahrgenommen.

ACKs werden also nicht nur bei wichtigen Transaktionen verwendet, sondern bei jeder Datenübertragung über das Internet, die zuverlässig sein soll. Der entstehende Upload ist also ganz normal. 

Ich hoffe, dass irgendwer von diesem Wissen profitieren kann.


----------



## DasUnding (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Upload während Steamdownload*

Google hat mich hierhin gebracht. Ich  danke dir für die gute Erklärung (zwei Jahre danach  ). Endlich den unterschied zwischen UDP und TCP in diesem Sinne verstanden


----------

